# TCC Fishing Tomorrow



## SoDakinVA (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of heading out to TCC instead of JRBP tomorrow. Anyone have any pointers for me? I'm perfectly content with some croakers or whatever else is biting. Has anyone had any luck out there recently? I saw a post from last week, but I was just curious. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Haven't been out there for a couple weeks but there should be some small croakers biting shrimp, squid or bloodworm fishbites. Good luck!


----------



## Byrd Creek (Jun 20, 2008)

Could someone please put up an address(or mapquest screenshot ) of where to go @ TCC. They have like 4 or 5 locations.


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

get on 664, take the college dr exit that does not take you to walmart, and then drive to the water. tada! you're there.


----------



## SoDakinVA (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah...actually, we tried out a couple spots along the shore. All of them seemed to produce the same results. 

We went out Saturday night. It was very windy, but we were able to pull out about 15 or so croaker just below eating size (for me, anyways). 

We tried squid, shirmp, and fishbites bloodworm bait. Honestly, the squid seemed to work best, but it was basically impossible to feel or see a bite in that wind. It turned out that we just did frequent bait checks and realized we had fish once we got them in. It was a little aggrivating, but it was still a good couple hours spent away from work.

If you need directions, it is here: 

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&sou...6.905637,-76.441562&spn=0.00755,0.015299&z=16

It should be Exit 8A off of 664 (either direction). Last Sat. was the first time I fished there, so I don't know if there are any hot spots, but from that spot, you should be able to work the shore and find your own hot spot. Hope that helps.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

whenever i don't have the energy to take out my kayak i fish the tcc shoreline and i have good luck weeding out the small croakers by tossing a chartreuse or white 4" gulp swimming mullett with a red jig head. Usually get some pretty good sized ones with that set up. Fishing with bloodworms or squid seems to typically attract small ones more often than not


----------



## SoDakinVA (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll look into that set up and see how it works for me. I really don't care much now (saltwater fishing is still really new to me and so anything is an adventure to catch), but I can see that croaker will quickly turn into bluegill. I want to get into catching bigger fish, but I am taking baby steps at this point. This site is extremely helpful. I've never seen one where people will actually post their favorite spots as well as tackle. Thank you to all who have helped me. I have learned so much already (though, there is much to learn).


----------



## SoDakinVA (Apr 18, 2010)

Work permitting, I'll be out there as long as I can Sat and Sun this weekend. I'm not due for a day off until June, so I'm going to make the best of this "hopeful" time off. If I have any luck, I'll do my best to take pictures and let everyone know how it turns out.

p.s. Does the tide matter that much with the fishing out here? In Alaska, it was how you planned your trip, but I don't know how much of an effect it has here since the tide is less dramatic. I'm just curious.


----------



## twidpa (Apr 13, 2009)

*Tcc*

So it's cool to just park there near the water and walk to the beach? No issues with tresspass or other ugliness? Do you guys wade out or just do the surf thing?
T


----------



## SoDakinVA (Apr 18, 2010)

Yeah...it's cool to park there. I've never heard of anyone talk about trespassing, and I know that the game wardens come by from time to time to check licenses, so I'm pretty sure someone would have posted something. Also, it's not really a beach. The shore consists of large jagged rocks, and I assume that they continue down into the water a ways, so I think that wading isn't really an option.


----------



## FishingDan (Jun 12, 2010)

Fished here at TCC yesterday. Caught a few croaker and some spot. About 2mos back we caught about 30 catfish as well...


----------



## FishingDan (Jun 12, 2010)

Just got home from TCC...was there from about 7am and just got home. 1 fish and we had to throw it back. Only saw 1 other fish caught while we were there.


----------



## Iridealmerrick (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan next time get yourself a sabiki rig and some bloodworm fishbites. Plus you will catch a spot most likely which is good cut or live bait. Lots of big cow nose rays out there though recently


----------



## FishingDan (Jun 12, 2010)

We had some bloodworm fishbites, and we were using some spot we caught the other day for cut bait as well. Also we were using squid and worms like we did the other day. The entire time we were there yesterday, we saw only 1 other fish get reeled in besides the one we caught and threw back.
As far as a sabiki rig, what is that? I am very new to fishing and looking for any pointers I can get.


----------

